# Clash of the Titans is getting re-booted



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo,The Hollywood Reporter & eonline.com:
Liam Neeson will take on his first role since the tragic death of his wife Natasha Richardson with a remake of *Clash of the Titans*.
Neeson's longtime friend Ralph Fiennes will also play a major part in the film.
It is scheduled to begin later this month in the U.K.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonline.com/liam-neeson-makes-titanic-comeback-20090409


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> From Yahoo,The Hollywood Reporter & eonline.com:
> Liam Neeson will take on his first role since the tragic death of his wife Natasha Richardson with a remake of *Clash of the Titans*.
> Neeson's longtime friend Ralph Fiennes will also play a major part in the film.
> It is scheduled to begin later this month in the U.K.
> ...


Proof yet again that Hollywood has run out of fresh ideas (or is just lazy)


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

Argh, one of my favorite movies is going to be butchered :<


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't know about that. Lots of people were scared spitless when some no-name indie horror/cult movie producer by the name of Peter Jackson was signed to do Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It could be good. The original was a favorite of my youth, and helped me to gain an appreciation of classical mythology. Maybe it will inspire those born in the 21st century to do the same.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new trailer for the film recently surfaced on Yahoo,at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810081563/trailer/

Current release date is listed as 3/26/10.


----------

